# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κέηκ βρώμης

## masistas

Αυτό το κέηκ το φτιάχνω σχεδόν 2 φορές την εβδομάδα μιας και μου αρέσουν τα γλυκά, αλλά δεν τρώω ούτε ζάχαρη ούτε άσπρο αλεύρι.
Είναι ένα υγιεινό γλυκό πλούσιο σε πρωτεΐνη.  Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.  :03. Thumbs Up: 

   

*Υλικά:*
2 κούπες βρώμη (quaker)
1 κούπα αλεύρι σταρένιο ολικής αλεσης
2 κανονικά γεμάτες κουταλιές της σούπας baking powder
1 κουταλάκι κανέλα
ελάχιστο αλάτι

1 κούπα γάλα 0%
15 χουρμάδες
1 κουταλιά της σούπας ελαιόλαδο
3 αυγά ή 4 ασπράδια αυγών
1/4 της κούπας τριμμένο καρύδι.


Ανάβουμε το φούρνο για προθέρμανση στους 210 βαθμούς.

Αλέθουμε τη βρώμη στο multi για 1 λεπτό μέχρι να γίνει σαν αλεύρι.
Την ανακατεύουμε σε μεγάλο μπόλ με το αλέυρι ολικής, το baking powder, την κανέλα και το αλάτι.

Βάζουμε τους χουρμάδες στο multi μαζί με λίγο γάλα και τους πολτοποιούμε.
Τους προσθέτουμε στο πρώτο μείγμα. Προσθέτουμε και το υπόλοιπο γάλα το ελαιόλαδο τα αυγά και το καρύδι και ανακατεύουμε το μείγμα με κουτάλι μέχρι να γίνει ομοιογενές. Δε χρειάζεται πολύ ανακάτεμα.

Βάζουμε λαδόχαρτο σε μια μακρόστενη φόρμα για κέηκ, ώστε να μην κολλήσει στο ψήσιμο, ρίχνουμε το μείγμα και ψήνουμε στην χαμηλή ή στη μεσαία θέση του φούρνου για 30 - 35 λεπτά. Τα τελευταία 5 λεπτά ελέγχουμε το ψήσιμο γιατί το κέηκ αυτό καίγεται εύκολα.

Το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει και το καταβροχθίζουμε!

Αν δεν έχουμε χουρμάδες, εναλλακτικά βάζουμε μισή κούπα ζάχαρη.

Αντί για γάλα μπορούμε να βάλουμε και χυμό από μήλο ή πορτοκάλι.

Καλή επιτυχία!  :01. Smile:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ωραίο ακούγιεται αν και δε πιανουν τα χέρια μου πολύ στη κουζίνα.
Πόσες μεριδες ή γραμμάρια βγαίνει αφού ψηθεί? 
Θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε μέσα μια άλφα ποσότητα πρωτείνης whey? Να δώσουμε και γεύση... σοκολάτα ας πούμε??

----------


## masistas

Φίλε sTeLaKoS, βγαίνουν 12 κανονικές φέτες. Την επόμενη φορά που θα το φτιάξω θα το ζυγίσω ώστε να έχουμε πιο ακριβή στοιχεία.  :01. Wink: 

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα γίνει αν προσθέσεις whey. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως μήπως αλλοιωθεί η πρωτεΐνη με το ψήσιμο. 

Πάντως είναι πολύ εύκολο να το φτιάξεις. Για γεύση σοκολάτας θα μπορούσες να προσθέσεις 3 κουταλιές κακάο και 1 κουταλιά στιγμιαίο καφέ στο μείγμα, να αφαιρέσεις την κανέλα και να αυξήσεις λίγο την ποσότητα από το γάλα και τη ζάχαρη. 

Μέχρι τώρα το κέηκ αυτό το έχω φτιάξει σε διάφορες παραλλαγές: με σταφίδες, με μήλο, με ξερά δαμάσκηνα και με μπανάνα, αλλά με γεύση σοκολάτα δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Ακούγεται καλό πάντως.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Με σταφίδες καλό μου ακούγιεται!

Για γευση σοκολατας εννοουσα να βαλουμε whey με γευση σοκολατα μέσα στο μείγμα. Νομίζω δεν αλλοιώνεται η whey με το μαγειρεμα της, στο ψήσιμο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
Ας μας πει κάποιος αν ξέρει. Μπορεί να γίνει ένα πλούσιο σε πρωτείνη και καλό υδατανθρακα κεικ. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με τις μπάρες πρωτεινης δλδ

----------


## -beba-

Mπράβο σου Μασίστα που κάθεσαι και φτιάχνεις τέτοια πράγματα. Εγώ με το μαγείρεμα τα πάω καλά μόνο στα φαγητά. Οτιδήποτε άλλο γλυκά, κεικ κ.λ.π. δεν έχω αποπειραθεί να κάνω. Ισως να ξεκινήσω με την συνταγή σου............όταν χάσω το λίπος που πρέπει να χάσω.

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

έκατσα και παιδεύτηκα λίγο αλλά τα κατάφερα, ιδού:

500 γρ. αλέυρι ολικής
6 αυγά ολόκληρα
300 ml γάλα 2%
8 scoop whey (Ηρακλής στην προκειμένη περίπτωση)
κανέλα
λίγο νερό

τα χτύπησα όλα στο mixer, τα έψησα σε λαδόχαρτο σε ένα ταψί για μισή ώρα και βουαλά


1235 γρ.κέηκ
345 γρ. πρωτείνη
283 υδατάνθρακες
52 λίπη

το κόβεις σε δέκα κομμάτια και έχεις ότι σου χρειάζεται για να αντικαταστήσεις μιά μπαρα πρωτείνης!

----------


## spoilt

> έκατσα και παιδεύτηκα λίγο αλλά τα κατάφερα, ιδού:
> 
> 500 γρ. αλέυρι ολικής
> 6 αυγά ολόκληρα
> 300 ml γάλα 2%
> 8 scoop whey (Ηρακλής στην προκειμένη περίπτωση)
> κανέλα
> λίγο νερό
> 
> ...


Τα 8 scoop Whey Ηρακλης που λές... εννοεις περίπου 280γρ ?(8*35γρ) που θεωρητικά είναι μία δόση Ηρακλής! Ρωτάω γιατι η Ηρακλής δεν έχει scoop μέσα!

----------


## gmalamos

Πολυ καλη συνταγη εγω την εκανα με μπανανα και μαυρη ζαχαρη.....

----------


## alien.carmania

σημερα το εκανα και εγω και ειναι πολυ ωραιο παρολο που ειμαι σε διετα...! το εψησα λιγο παραπανω αλλα δεν βαριεσαι...! απο οτι εχω ακουσει η πρωτεινη δεν παθαινει κατι με το ψησιμο σωστα..? αν ψηθει παραπανω παθαινει τιποτα χανονται τα αμινοξεα τις η ολα οκ...?

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

> Τα 8 scoop Whey Ηρακλης που λές... εννοεις περίπου 280γρ ?(8*35γρ) που θεωρητικά είναι μία δόση Ηρακλής! Ρωτάω γιατι η Ηρακλής δεν έχει scoop μέσα!


Σωστα! Δεν έχω ιδέα αν πειράζει να ψήνεται η πρωταινη!

----------


## Ximerakis

Μπραβο παιδια... πολυ καλες και οι 2.

----------

